# Bad Hammer



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

*File Name*: Bad Hammer
*File Submitter*: mopper
*File Submitted*: 11 Jan 2013
*File Category*: Slingshots

I have finally got around to making a working prototype of my Bad Hammer design, I have been sitting on that one for quite some time!

As you can tell by the name, it is designed along the lines of Jörg Sprave's famous Hammerhead frame (actually I took Jörg's original drawing, traced the fork on millimeter grid paper and transferred it mm for mm into my CAD program, so it is an exact copy), Unlike Jörgs design it need not be sawed, rasped and filed from a massive 54mm Multiplex chunk but can easily be made from a single 18mm board. It is easy and cheap to make, a rugged, no-frills hard use shooter to always keep in your tackle box, garden shed or car door, just as I like all my designs.

The fork and handle can be sawed out in three different lengths; I strongly recommend you use the longest version for your first Bad Hammer. There is no palmswell included on the template, so please download either my "Bad Company 1.3" or my "Bad Series Palmswells" for one. Any of the four ready made (and one "blank") palmswells will fit. There are building instructions included with the Bad Company that also apply to the building of the Hammer, so it would be a really good idea to download that template in any case.

When you have sawed out both the fork with handle and the palmswell, hold them together and see which position of the palmswell fits your hand best (I recommend you place the top of the palmswell around three millimeters below the fork crotch, just where the rounded part of a not too heavily rounded fork edge begins) mark the position, glue it in place and then cut off any excess bits of handle sticking out at the bottom.

I have banded up my first "Bad Hammer 1.1" with single strand TB Gold 2-1,5cm taper and it shoots 10mm steel like nobody's business. A very nice shooter. Enjoy!

Edit: I have uploaded my new Bad Hammer 1.2 with various changes, among them a longer handle for really large hands and its very own palmswell on the template. The old 1.1 is still available, though.

Click here to download this file


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have built a couple of these and really like it!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you have any pictures you could upload? I would really like to see your interpretation!

I love the looks of the hammerhead fork, but I have to admit that after actually shooting my own prototype I didn't really like it. I only shoot target style and I find the shape of the fork tips and the almost vertical position of the bands make it hard for me to aim with the bands as i am accustomed to. I much prefer my "Bad Company" which is much better suited to "gangster style" shooting and out of my collection it is in fact the frame I shoot best with, by a considerable margin. Not boasting here because I will freely admit it was more or less chance it came out that way and had nothing to do with my abilities as a designer or shooter :blush:

I am currently thinking about bringing out updated templates for both designs with additional contours that give you the option between the standard 18mm wide palmswell and one made from a 24mm thick board.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I do not currently have pictures of them as I gave them away to some friends. (Gotta spread the Bug, Y"know?) But I am also working the Bad Company form. I have made one as a prize in "My first give-away" in the General discussion forum. The 24mm board seemed to be the next natural step and I have done that already. I am also adding scales to help round out the profile of the grip.

I have another Hammer laid out and was planning to cut it out tonight. I'll post you a pic when I'm done.

Thanx for the great design! :thumbsup:


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

That Bad Company from your thread is sweet looking, better than I could have done.

Is it just the photo or have you made the fork tips a bit higher than they are in the template? A lot of people seem to worry about how low the fork is, but after many thousands of shots with ammo up to 16mm I have never had a fork hit so far. I only shoot target style however, I don't know if the drop of the ammo would be a problem if the frame was held horizontally ... I don't think so, at least not with anything smaller than 16mm balls.

I guess the higher fork is a good idea if the people you are going to give it to are inexperienced shooters.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Eye! I took them up about 1/4 of an inch for that very reason. :thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Brother! Sorry I did not get back sooner.Got some pictures for you.





















I had to put it on hold for a while and I just finished it today. I figured it was only right to show it to you before I posted it. I hope that you like what I have done with your pattern.

By the way is your screen name still "Mopper" or are you going by "MHPR262"? I'll post with credit to Mopper unless I hear diff.

Thanx again for the great pattern.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

That is a great looking shooter. Feel free to modify my design any way you like, after all I have used all sort of other guys' designs for inspiration myself (Jörg Sprave/John Webb for the multiplex 3D grip design and Bill Hays for the "spur"). On here I go by mopper, on Jörg Sprave's forum I go by mhpr262.


----------



## andalussia (Jul 22, 2013)

I like this design. look very good.

its the next for me!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

andalussia said:


> I like this design. look very good.
> 
> its the next for me!


This design likes Big ammo. It slaps pretty good unless you feed it right.

Happy Shootin'!


----------



## andalussia (Jul 22, 2013)

I have prepared the cylinder head.

I'm having trouble cutting the mold slingshot body.

I broke two, then put pictures. : S

regards


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

andalussia said:


> I have prepared the cylinder head.
> 
> I'm having trouble cutting the mold slingshot body.
> 
> ...


Usa la corona para marcar las curvas del perfil,asi no romperas la madera


----------

